# The AR 15 rifle/carbines ....



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

I suspect the $2000.00 AR15 days are numbered
or flat out over.
NO BAN in the near future anyway.
Maybe things will get back to normal...shelves stocked
and ammo available.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

think were gonna need some corn on this one.:cheers::cheers:


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

you seeing many for $1000? pm me if so...


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

mwatt007 said:


> you seeing many for $1000? pm me if so...


X2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Give it 60 days...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

was just at Bass Pro here in SA, sad sad sight, no ammo on the shelves except for 338, 300 and steel shot and dove loads.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

its like oil, speculation made the prices shoot thru the roof and now that the scare is over, its going to take a few for the prices to come back down.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

forget the mortgage, college savings, emergencies.. go buy guns and ammo now!


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> forget the mortgage, college savings, emergencies.. go buy guns and ammo now!


and then sell it all and make double your money....Now thats a good intrest rate if you ask me...Best post you have ever posted----just joking fellas


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

speaking of mortgages, i believe Chris Rock said it best the other day....

"people who have mortgages should only be allowed to purchase these rifles, you don't see people who pay mortgages on these killing sprees"


----------



## easoutdoors (Jun 4, 2004)

*ar ban*

You might want to ck the news that came out today. Your President had a mid day news conference and layed out his plans for a military style weapon ban, magazine capacity limit and background check requirement for firearm private sales. He also said the NRA request for police at all schools was not the way to go even tho his kids already get that as pointed out in the NRA add.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

that didn't take long


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

easoutdoors said:


> You might want to ck the news that came out today. Your President had a mid day news conference and layed out his plans for a military style weapon ban, magazine capacity limit and background check requirement for firearm private sales. He also said the NRA request for police at all schools was not the way to go even tho his kids already get that as pointed out in the NRA add.


True but he can't do anything without congress approval, and there's no way he can get it passed congress.

So give the manufacturers time to catch up and prices will be back down to normal.


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

He still has clearly stated that he will try to get congressional action by using the full weight of his office.

Anything can happen. I still recall 'knowing' he couldn't get reelected! Have no fear, the R party can cave, calling it a 'compromise' allowing some 'minor' rules pass in the name of 'bipartisan action' to protect our children.

Do not let up your guard...contact your congress-critters.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Ruger has set up a web app that lets you contact all of representatives with one click on this issue. http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/


----------



## YAKATTACK-ZAK (Feb 6, 2011)

most of us thought there was no way he would get re-elected too lol



Fordzilla06 said:


> True but he can't do anything without congress approval, and there's no way he can get it passed congress.
> 
> So give the manufacturers time to catch up and prices will be back down to normal.


----------



## GulfCst (Dec 29, 2012)

easoutdoors said:


> You might want to ck the news that came out today. Your President had a mid day news conference and layed out his plans for a military style weapon ban, magazine capacity limit and background check requirement for firearm private sales. He also said the NRA request for police at all schools was not the way to go even tho his kids already get that as pointed out in the NRA add.


He can't ban the assault style rifles and magazines without congress approval. We were all led to believe that he was going to sign an executive order to ban these firearms which is why people were paying $3000 for them. It was fear mongering at it's finest level.


----------



## DrummerBoy471 (Nov 3, 2009)

Didn't help lower crime when Clinton did it and if congress passes it again it dam sure isn't going to help this time. Doubt they pass it... but we all shall see.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

GulfCst said:


> He can't ban the assault style rifles and magazines without congress approval. We were all led to believe that he was going to sign an executive order to ban these firearms which is why people were paying $3000 for them. It was fear mongering at it's finest level.



we have a lot more firearms in the hands of law-abiding citizens now 
(ensures freedom)
gun/ammo manufacturers are working 24/7 to make more (good for the economy)
big push for more states rights (good for the states)
wariness of the federal government (good)
the only downside i see to the "fear mongering" is that our federal government will now spend more to do less than ever before.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> gun/ammo manufacturers are working 24/7 to make more (good for the economy)


I'm not so sure of that. I doubt if many of them are going to spend capital on extra tooling or hire additional workers for more shifts not knowing if what they are manufacturing is going to be legal in the coming months.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I would be making hay while the sun was shining!!!:bounce:


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Fordzilla06 said:


> True but he can't do anything without congress approval, and there's no way he can get it passed congress.





GulfCst said:


> He can't ban the assault style rifles and magazines without congress approval. We were all led to believe that he was going to sign an executive order to ban these firearms


All it takes is an executive order, and it is done! Congress does not have to do anything! it has been done before! Bush senior signed an executive order to ban the import of assault type weapons. Why would you think our current president would not do it? He has already been re elected, so he can't run again. He doesn't need public approval at this point. He can (and will) do anything he wants, leaving all of us with the burden of undoing it once his term is over.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Executive Order & Ban*

It is not done - yet. Contact your governor, congressman, representatives, the president. Support the NRA. Be heard. Does anyone actually believe that all 23 of his Executive decisions/orders are actually law? Just because "he" said something? Too many arm chair lawyers are just saying #$%t. Hell, even the left wing news media is calling them "recommendations", and that it will be a difficult, long, debated battle.
It must go before congress. Checks & balances.
But, just in case, I beat the rush.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Stuart said:


> I'm not so sure of that. I doubt if many of them are going to spend capital on extra tooling or hire additional workers for more shifts not knowing if what they are manufacturing is going to be legal in the coming months.


Looks like LMT is running 24 hrs a day and looking for more people. And they are one of the smaller AR manufacturers. I think their mindset is to make as much as they can while they can. FWIW I've had my FFL for a while and it wasn't near this bad in 2008 as far as inventory and stock levels. Some companies aren't even taking new orders. LMT is one of them. That said I just ordered a case of PMAGS for a group buy and some new weapons for myself including a KAC SR15 and a Benelli M4 however I'm not expecting to see anything arrive for 4 -5 months from now. You can still pay normal prices, just be prepared for a really long wait.

http://www.lewismachine.net/employment.php


----------

